# Aerial installation



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi

Im looking at having a aerial fitted to my mh, and i am not to keen to have ago myself.
Can any of you nice people on here recommend a fitter who is mobile that would carry out the work at my home.

I live in Bedfordshire.

Many thanks 

Les


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tokkalosh showed great courage by installing her own.

You going to let a girl beat ya!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Les,

I have used this guy before, he is a member of MCEA: http://www.mobilecaravanengineers.co.uk

Gerald Ellis 
G.E.S. Mobile Caravan Service and Repairs 
01582 524872
0777 3254627 
Luton, 
Bedfordshire

Gerry


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Get a crankup sat dish. TV from scotland to spain


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Gerry

Much appreciated.
Will give him a bell.

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

teensvan said:


> Get a crankup sat dish. TV from scotland to spain


Spacerunner,which one would you recommend.

I like to hold the ladder while my wife climbs up onto the roof,then when she`s out of sight,i will nip down to the pub for a quick pint.

It`s the only way i can beat them :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Les,
> 
> I have used this guy before, he is a member of MCEA: http://www.mobilecaravanengineers.co.uk
> 
> ...


Gerry,
I spoke to the name you gave me,unfortunately he dont install aerials

Thanks for your time

Les


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Before you drill a hole in the roof make sure the antenna will be worth it. 
the status 315 mushroom job is all but uselass unless you can see the transmitter.!!
Seriously consider a sat dish instead or else a semi permanent antenna ie in a pole or sucker mount plugged into an input box on the side.
Holes in roofs are for serious items only so make sure its worth it.
Phill


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

teensvan said:


> Get a crankup sat dish. TV from scotland to spain


Who would you recommend to fit one of these? We'll be staying in Leicester for a while, then Kent, so anywhere between the two would do


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just had a quote from a dealer to fit aerial 530/5 £129. + 175 +vat lab.
Is this aerial ok, or should i go for sky dish .
We do travel alot to France and Spain
It would just be nice to watch a bit of tele while away.

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Before you drill a hole in the roof make sure the antenna will be worth it.
> 
> Phil,just what i am thinking,the mh is 3months old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

Try Robert Jackson (Robert Jackson at TSC on 07801 843332)
Lots of recommendations from users of this site and no negative feedback thus far. I met him at one of the Caravan and Camping shows and he gave me some expert advice (cross checked with others because I'm a suspicious cynical sod) which was spot on re the various ytpes of automatic aerials.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Who would you recommend to fit one of these? We'll be staying in Leicester for a while, then Kent, so anywhere between the two would do


No problem, I will just move Cheshire 100 miles south east :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Just had a quote from a dealer to fit aerial 530/5 £129. + 175 +vat lab.
> Is this aerial ok, or should i go for sky dish .
> We do travel alot to France and Spain
> It would just be nice to watch a bit of tele while away.
> Les


Contact 'Snelly' . . he'll fix you up without ripping you off


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If your need is for TV outside the UK then a satellite dish is the only answer. Inside the UK a good aerial will normally give satisfactory results.
Gerry


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

If you have some time in Leicester give this guy a ring

http://www.davebutlincaravanservices.co.uk/

I dont know if he fits ariels but my friends swear by him. I have only had a MH a short while, but the day I was due to go away my gas regulator needed replacing - he was fully booked and was in fact going away himself that night - but after I explained the situation he slotted me in within the hour.

He is only a small concern working for himself with his wife out of an industrial unit, but from what I saw he was first rate and had a loyal customer base judging by all the vans and MH's he had in there.

Oh and BTW I also had a status 530/10 ariel fitted by JR leisure of Leicester ( a much larger concern) , before I knew of this guy and was charged about £80 including the VAT (This was on top of the £120 for the ariel) - happy to report it is working great


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Just had a quote from a dealer to fit aerial 530/5 £129. + 175 +vat lab.
> Is this aerial ok, or should i go for sky dish .
> We do travel alot to France and Spain
> It would just be nice to watch a bit of tele while away.
> ...


Not getting into the technical merits of the antenna I think £330 approx to supply and fit is expensive. I bought a 530/10 from Aerial Shack in Poole for £130 inc vat this week and the 530/5 was £109 inc vat.

I fitted it in about 3 hours but had not fitted one before. This included all the work in the MH for the tv point and 12v dc and mains power. The antenna itself I installed in about an hour.

For comparison Essanjay in Poole are quoting 530/5 supply and fit at £239 inc vat and the 530/10 at £255.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

I fitted my crankup dish myself while on a site. It took me about 2 hours.

Cost to have one fitted is £120 to £150. 

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Many thanks for all your comments,i am going over to see snelly on monday


Les


----------



## 116509 (Sep 10, 2008)

*fitting an aerial*

If you are down at bristol soon give mike a call on 0117 9675353 he can fit an aerial for you hes in the directories under avon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Contact Mark At Central Leisure Services. Operates anywhere around the midlands 02476 7691 1346 or 07899 801523 I know he specialises in sat systems, but will probably fit aerials too 

Tco


----------

